# 2 Male bettas and a tank



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

These two male bettas have been living together for over 3 months now

watch this video of them swim and eat together here

Enjoy!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

"Dumbledore" actually looks female to me.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I hope that one's a female. I have heard of one or two cases where two males have lived together, but they stayed at opposite ends of the tank and weren't very healthy or active. I think that they look sweet though.


----------



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> "Dumbledore" actually looks female to me.


could be but i don't see the egg spot so far
his ventrals seem long too
and my crowntail does not make a bubble nest and chase 'her' around

so far it's been at least 3 months they are together in a tank
peacefully resting, swimming, eating together

odd


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Were they raised together?


----------



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

Pippin said:


> Were they raised together?


not really
crowntail's from petstore ( he flared when dumbledore was new in the tank but didn't chase him, then got used to him i guess)
dumbo ear from private breeder, haven't seen it flare once


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Have you told the breeder about it? Maybe they might know what's going on with the bettas.


----------



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

Pippin said:


> Have you told the breeder about it? Maybe they might know what's going on with the bettas.


good idea


----------

